# Rat sneezing a lot- desprately need advice



## THE_REAL_RAT (Nov 9, 2020)

One of my rats, a female 2-3 month old Rex rat, started sneezing today at first it happend only once then she started sneezing almost every time she slept at least once or twice also sometimes when she is awake. Other than the sneezing she seems perfectly fine eating, drinking, being active etc. The breeder I got her from said she might sneeze a bit becase her whiskers are curled in and can tickle her nose. I am a first time rat owner so I have no experience with this. Should I take her to a vet? do you have any advice?


----------



## ratbusters (Aug 28, 2020)

Hi there,
If she is a new rat it could be "New Home Sneezes."
This is when their respiratory system is getting used to the new airspace.
It only lasts about two weeks at the most.
If it gets worse or she stops eating/drinking/being active then I would take her to the vet.
These links may help...















3 Reasons Why Your Pet Rat Is Sneezing And Treatment! - Rodent Friends


There are some reasons for pet rat sneezing. If it’s a single sneeze in a day, there’s nothing to worry about. However, sneezing might be a sign of disease as well. It’s important to know all the signs and what to do to avoid further sneezing or disease! Why is your pet rat sneezing? It ... Read...




rodentfriends.com






https://basicrat.com/reasons-why-rats-sneeze-a-lot/


----------



## THE_REAL_RAT (Nov 9, 2020)

Thanks for the help i got them recently so it could be new home sneezes I will have to wait and see if it gets worse


EDIT: im going to compleatly clean there cage today instead of tomarrow and see if it helps


----------



## a1phanine (Mar 27, 2018)

THE_REAL_RAT said:


> Thanks for the help i got them recently so it could be new home sneezes I will have to wait and see if it gets worse
> 
> 
> EDIT: im going to compleatly clean there cage today instead of tomarrow and see if it helps


Make sure not to use any strong scented chemicals etc. I usually just use diluted white vinegar to clean the cage which is safe and cheap.
If you're using any carefresh bedding or cat litter, throw it out  

If the sneezing persists make sure to speak to a vet, a course of antibiotics early is better than a full on infection in the lungs later down the line
It can be new home sneezes, it could be allergies, it could be an upper respiratory tract infection


----------



## THE_REAL_RAT (Nov 9, 2020)

I am using the 99% dust free type if carefresh is that ok? If not would shredded paper\news paper be ok?


----------



## THE_REAL_RAT (Nov 9, 2020)

.


----------



## THE_REAL_RAT (Nov 9, 2020)

Ok so today the rat with that was sneezing woke up from her nap with red stuff around one eye is this something I should be concerned about?


EDIT: also we are going to take out the care fresh bedding and replace it any suggestions on what bedding is ok for them?


----------



## Rebecca the Rat Mom (Oct 19, 2020)

THE_REAL_RAT said:


> Ok so today the rat with that was sneezing woke up from her nap with red stuff around one eye is this something I should be concerned about?
> 
> 
> EDIT: also we are going to take out the care fresh bedding and replace it any suggestions on what bedding is ok for them?


The red stuff is porphyrin. A little bit every now and then is normal, but if there's more than that, it's a cause for concern. Rats secrete this substance normally in very small amounts, but when they are sick it's more obvious. 

I have been using Carefresh for a while. It's normally considered safe. I doubt that is the cause. You may want to call the vet.


----------



## THE_REAL_RAT (Nov 9, 2020)

Rebecca the Rat Mom said:


> The red stuff is porphyrin. A little bit every now and then is normal, but if there's more than that, it's a cause for concern. Rats secrete this substance normally in very small amounts, but when they are sick it's more obvious.
> 
> I have been using Carefresh for a while. It's normally considered safe. I doubt that is the cause. You may want to call the vet.


I’ve heard it shows up more on white rats is that true? Because the rat that had the porphyrin was white.


----------



## Rebecca the Rat Mom (Oct 19, 2020)

THE_REAL_RAT said:


> I’ve heard it shows up more on white rats is that true? Because the rat that had the porphyrin was white.


It's just easier to see on a white background. Can't see it as easily on a dark rat.


----------



## THE_REAL_RAT (Nov 9, 2020)

Rebecca the Rat Mom said:


> It's just easier to see on a white background. Can't see it as easily on a dark rat.


Oh ok that makes sense


----------



## Jessi.n.friends (Nov 12, 2020)

New home sneezes are a thing, but you should look further into it (just in case). are they making any weird noises? almost sounding like a hiccup/wheeze? You can also check to see how loud their breathing is. stick your rat up to your ear, chances are they will be curious and stick their snout right in, making it easy to hear what’s going on


----------



## THE_REAL_RAT (Nov 9, 2020)

Jessi.n.friends said:


> New home sneezes are a thing, but you should look further into it (just in case). are they making any weird noises? almost sounding like a hiccup/wheeze? You can also check to see how loud their breathing is. stick your rat up to your ear, chances are they will be curious and stick their snout right in, making it easy to hear what’s going on


it is just the sneezing so I think it is just new home sneezes but it is happening a lot so Idk


----------



## Jessi.n.friends (Nov 12, 2020)

For some rats, their only noticeable symptom is sneezing. If I were you, I would bring her to the vet, where I live it’s about $80 per checkup. That way, even if it ends up not being a respiratory infection you’ll get an answer as to what the sneezing is all about as well as the checkup so you know she’s nice and healthy


----------

